# Please Meet Cyrus and Jinx



## missa0720 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce my lil guys.
Cyrus is going on 3 years old, he was adopted at 10 months, and is a mama's boy. He is extremely smart, will always come to his name being called. He's been through quite a bit.
Jinx is going on 2 years old, he was taken in at just 6 weeks! He acts like a dog more then a cat.... sometimes he acts like other animals he sees. He's very unique. He thinks his name is Cyrus as well as Jinx. He can't stand to watch Cyrus get attention, and him not be there.


Baby Jinx









Cyrus at 10 months









Bonding!

































A Proper Sitting Jinx









Taking on the man's role?

























Jinx's Favorite Toy









Cyrus' favorite way to play


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Those are the greatest pictures! I love Baby Jinx! The last picture is wonderful, too! They *all* are!


----------



## missa0720 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

great pictures and pretty kitties!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Lovely cats!! Jinx's baby picture is just WAY too cute!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, great pictures! That "bonding" shot is priceless.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow... such beautiful pictures of very handsome little guys... :heart


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Man, those two are very handsome --- and very pleased with themselves, each other, and their home!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

lovely pictures and lovely kitties. They sure look spoiled and content!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! I LOVE all the pictures! SO CUTE!


----------



## missa0720 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the kitty compliments


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Love the pic with Jinx laying on Cyrus' belly....in fact I love them all :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What cute kitties


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderful, happy kitties. I love all your pictures.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what beautiful kittys! :luv


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

Too cute - I love the "bonding" one


----------

